# 7 year old Bean has IDD...what are my options?



## cheechandbean (Dec 30, 2013)

My poor little precious Bean had some neck and back issues in April 2013 and I took her to the emergency vet when my regular vet couldn't detect what the issue was. I knew she was in pain but wasn't sure what happened. The emergency vet said it was most likely a disc issue (IDD) that was very common in chihuahuas and immediately recommended an $1800 MRI however I wanted to at least give her some pain meds and steroids first to see if that was even the issue. Sure enough within 24-48 hours she was back to normal! She has however had another episode of this pain in October and most recently a few days ago so she is back on steroids. The problem is I hate seeing her in pain and the emergency vet started to talk surgery with me in April but I was so overwhelmed and felt that it was so rash to consider that not knowing what the issue was. I also felt like they were 'selling me'. As a human, you don't have back pain and immediately have surgery without taking some pain reliever and hoping it subsides first. Now that this has happened again, I've done my research and it doesn't appear that this surgery is really a common fix. It seems like the meds are the more recommended route? I just know I can't stand to see her in pain and I just want to do whatever it takes to help her feel better. I don't let her jump on furniture, I've been carrying her up and down stairs, giving her bed rest. Has anyone else experienced this and what else can or should I be doing to help my precious baby? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Do you have a holistic Vet or acupuncture in your area?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I woonder if swimming in a tub or big basin would help this poor pup? Gentle exercise to build up the muscles in the back just might help. Could you see an orthopedic vet?


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

aaahhh yes the dreaded emergency vet!!! they will push for the most aggressive and most expensive procedure possible. Do you have a regular vet? I would find one that you can trust. Huly suggestion is great holistic and acupuncture many humans have great results with that


----------



## cheechandbean (Dec 30, 2013)

I have not looked into acupuncture or an orthopedic doctor yet, however I have been giving her some joint supplements. I am going to take her to my primary vet again who has always been great. I've been taking her to Banfield which is the vet inside Petsmart because I bought her a healthcare plan there to get her teeth cleaned but I just don't feel like these people know what they are doing and I'm constantly buying all this crap that doesn't work. The plan is like $450 but they get you in all the stuff they get you to buy. I've spent well over $1000 including the emergency vet visit which was through another 24 hour hospital and I'm so frustrated and upset. Hopefully the 'real vet' can help me with acupuncture or another trusted specialist  I guess I'm surprised that up until April this has never happened and it's happened 3 times in 9 months. Like if it happens once does it happen more often? It doesn't help that my other dog is a complete nut case and is a ball of energy!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Unforunately, Banfield really doesn't have a great reputation. Lots of money, and not lots of knowledge to go with it! Exceptions happen of course, but generally I'd not bring my dog to one.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Yes I have to ageee Banfield does not have the greatest reputation. Get into the real vet. Good luck keep us posted


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

I had a Doxie who dealt with this later in life. My vet let me keep steroids on hand and at the first sign that she was beginning to have trouble we'd start them. That lessened the severity and the duration of the episodes. She lived to a good old age, nearly sixteen. I agree with everything the others said but would like to add it is best to keep her on the lean side of normal weight. Being overweight makes it worse.


----------



## cheechandbean (Dec 30, 2013)

Ok 4 days into the steroids this time, she's doing ok but seems to have setbacks when she gets excited. A friend of mine from work has a vet friend at the emergency hospital (who first diagnosed her) and where the neurologists are also located. This vet hospital is supposed to be pretty darn good as there are only 39 in the country like it. I'm afraid my primary vet will send me there anyway since all the specialists in Pittsburgh are there. I'm just nervous about the cost and my coworker said she gave her friend my dogs background info and is sensitive to the crazy costs, so going to make an appointment on Thursday and hope for some good info!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

